# Pathfinder or Hewes???



## thatbassboy

Hey guys. I currently have a 2000 Hewes LT 18 with 130hp Yamaha v4 with super low hours that I recently listed online for sale. I was planning to order a new bay boat in the 22-24" range when it was sold. I had an inquiry yesterday on my boat. They wanted trade a 2003 2200v Pathfinder with 150 VMax ox66 (not the HPDI Vmax) with around 600 hours. It would be my boat plus some cash obviously. I am looking for something to continue to fish inshore and do a little light offshore fishing on the good weather days. Some of my family bought a beach house in Destin this past year and I  really want something I can get in on the cobia run in the spring. I tried to go down with the Hewes this past year but I couldn't get good enough weather and had to stay in the bay and fish for trought/reds. (I'm not complaining). I have not fished one of these hulls (the Pathfinder) before and I was wondering if any of you guys have any input on their offshore/nearshore capabilities. The condition of the boat is excellent. There is no question about that. This deal would save me about 25-30k on what I was planning to spend on a new boat. That would leave me room to add anything I wanted or even repower. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## thatbassboy

Forgot to add. The offshore fishing would include near shore wrecks within 10miles (maybe 15 if its really nice) for kings, snapper, etc. The norm. Places like the car boddies in MB and the nearshore reefs off the Ga coast are where I would be fishing. Mostly in the gulf though.


----------



## Headsortails

I don't know about this particular boat but I am great fan of MBC products (I own two Redfishers). The fishing methods you describe indicate that a Pathfinder would be a good choice as I believe the Pathfinder is more seaworthy.


----------



## thatbassboy

Yeah. It is definitely a better option than the Hewes. I just do not know if the pathfinder would be the bay boat of choice. I cannot decide whether or not to sell the Hewes and get a bay boat or keep the Hewes and just buy an offshore boat.


----------



## jfish

The 2005 maybe 2006 boats down had the best glass work and gel coat of any of them. Way better then and thst what try built there reputation on. After that mass production came into play. You know what that brings. Not saying they are now bad but way more little things over looked. Yes I can say this I have had a bad one 08 model and now have a 13. 

The 2200 is def a fishing boat. I like mine for sure. The carb Yamaha burn little more fuel but are great motors. The ox66 were just standard 2 cycles if am not mistaken. Look at the bottom of any older boat no matter of its a year old. 

Good luck. Like I said I like mine and mostly the wife is why I have it now. She likes it more.


----------



## thatbassboy

Thanks. My dad is one another reason I want something a little bigger. He likes to stand down inside the boat. He doesnt like the casting decks because he feels like he is going to fall in. He ends up leaning against or sitting on my polling platform when he goes. Plus I  would like to have the extra room to take more friends.


----------



## seastrike

I have An old 2200v 1999. It seems good to me i have run it to some nearshore reefs on 8 or 9 miles... However it only has a 20 inch transom so I wouldn't want to push it too far out. Mine came with an ox-66 225 good motor . The ox-66 motors are known to be tough. I have a newer 4 stroke now though. I fished on a Hewes Redfisher once and it was nice too. But the pathfinder will definitely give you more open water options though.


----------



## thatbassboy

Thanks seastrike. The ox66 are great engines in my opinion. I would rather have a newer 4 stroke but I would probably run the current one and repower down the road. I fish fish offshore with a friend in his 36 Contender with trip 250 ox66s. They are very reliable. The fuel bill makes us want to cry though. I am really just looking for something with a little more versatility. I was a little concerned about the transom height of the pathfinders but I doubt I would be out in anything more than 1-2s. I just want to be able to take one boat and have the the options to do a little bit of everything. Its too hard to pull your skiff and offshore center console at the same time. Haha.


----------



## Sawbones

My first saltwater boat was a Pathfinder 1706 with a c90 Yamaha (no longer made).  Caught my first grouper and many more fishing out of Carrabelle and Appalach out to 20 mi (on good days).  Later had a 225 OX66 on a 23ft Sea Pro bay boat, motor very fast and reliable, bad on fuel.  The newer bigger Pathfinders are very popular, and Yamaha's are about the only motor you'll see on the gulf coast.  With a carbed motor and that many hours, I'd expect to have to rebuild or replace down the road, but it's an excellent place to start your offshore experience.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Your LT with the 130 is a great setup, strong motor on a good inshore hull.  You have a very desirable motor, light and strong.
Do not under sell your rig.

The 2200 is a fine hull for nearshore work. Many use it on the east coast. 
For the gulf the 2200 is all you need unless you go much bigger.
I would look for one with at least a 200hp on it. The 150 will work but when you are loaded heavy and need to get ahead of that rain storm 200+ is worth having. 
More motor at cruise will use no more fuel than the 150 pushing a loaded 2200.
Look for a 200 or a 250 4 stroke. The 225s have had a few issues try to avoid the earlier ones.

Look on the MBC forum, they have a used boat section with some good buys on there.

Hewes, Mavrick, Pathfinder boats are well made and resale is good.

I fish a 95 Hewes 20' Light Tackle with a F150 so i may be a little biased!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

I think the PF XL or the tournament has a 25" transom.
One model has it anyway.


----------



## thatbassboy

I love my Hewes. It is hard to find a better flats boat in my opinion. I got a great deal on it so that makes it harder to part with because I know I could never find another one in the same condition for the same money. The deal on the Pathfinder will actually be about as good as the deal on the Hewes. It will allow me enough room in my budget to repower and add any extras I might want. It has a brand new custom T-top, fairly new tandem axle trailer, and a nice trolling motor with quick release mount. I plan to add a power pole and new electronics if I do the deal. I am debating on how soon I would re-power. Possibly before the spring.


----------



## jfish

Tell your dad to be careful. The low sides on the 2200 are great for fishing but not for balance I fell out of mine in the spring.


----------



## reelstoked

*Pathfinder*

If that deal doesn't work out let me know before buying a new one I may be about to list my 2012 pathfinder 2200 trs. 912-269-9041


----------



## thatbassboy

I did the deal. I test drove it Saturday on lake Hartwell. It was a beautiful 40 degrees and pouring. I was pleased despite the weather.


----------



## flatsmaster

congrats .... there a nice boat


----------



## thatbassboy

Thanks flatsmaster.

Do any of you guys have a recommendation who I should get to repower? I want to put a 200hp 4 stroke on it. Probably the new 4cyl Yamaha. I just want someone that I can trust to do it right and treat me right. I am a fan of good customer service. It makes spending money with them easier.


----------



## seastrike

thatbassboy said:


> I did the deal. I test drove it Saturday on lake Hartwell. It was a beautiful 40 degrees and pouring. I was pleased despite the weather.



nice looking pathfinder


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Check out the motor and run it. Get used to the boat then worry about a new motor.
Check boats.net for prices then go to the closer Yamaha shops and see what factory schools the mechanic has completed.


----------



## seastrike

i repowered mine with a yamaha f150 from Cabretta Marine on causeway to SSI here on the coast. The owner/head mechanic is one of the few certified yamaha master technicians around. He is very professional and knowledgable. I fish down here at Hickory Bluff, and Hickory Bluff Marine has a very good reputation as well. With the f150 i can reach speed of 48 mph i cruise at 35 and get very good fuel economy. I have a nice prop and get a very good hole shot as well. With my old ox-66 225 vmax i could just about hit 60mph. I really dont miss it though, the f150 is plenty responsive. the new f200 4 should be a great motor as well. With the pf 2200 the 4 cyl 4 srtroke is a good weight for that hull. I have the 20 inch shaft motor.


----------



## thatbassboy

Good to know. I have found a new leftover 150 4stroke yamaha for a really good deal. I did not know how happy I would be with it, but if I can get those numbers I would be happy. I'm not looking for lots of speed. All I want is a good reliable engine that can move the boat with a relatively heavy load if needed.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

On that hull the F150 will work IF you run light. A heavy load will be too much for the motor to push effeciently. It will work but that hull works best on top of the chop. Not top speed but having enough prop lift at 35 to fly the hull.

I run a Hewes Light tackle 20' with a F150. It runs well with 2 people  and gear, about 48mph WOT. Add a 250lb person and you lose 2 to 3 mph and  a little rpm.
The F150 on your boat loaded will use more gas at cruise than a 200 would.

It is not about top speed it is more about carrying the load on plane at moderate speeds.
In rough conditions it will make a difference in ride comfort.
You will use less fuel with the 200 vs. the 150.
I have been on both setups, get 200 or more on your hull.

If it matters resale will be better with 200 or more on it.

When you get the motor  we can then talk props. The right design prop will make your rig a pleasure to operate in any condition.


----------



## seastrike

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> On that hull the F150 will work IF you run light. A heavy load will be too much for the motor to push effeciently. It will work but that hull works best on top of the chop. Not top speed but having enough prop lift at 35 to fly the hull.
> 
> I run a Hewes Light tackle 20' with a F150. It runs well with 2 people  and gear, about 48mph WOT. Add a 250lb person and you lose 2 to 3 mph and  a little rpm.
> The F150 on your boat loaded will use more gas at cruise than a 200 would.
> 
> It is not about top speed it is more about carrying the load on plane at moderate speeds.
> In rough conditions it will make a difference in ride comfort.
> You will use less fuel with the 200 vs. the 150.
> I have been on both setups, get 200 or more on your hull.
> 
> If it matters resale will be better with 200 or more on it.
> 
> When you get the motor  we can then talk props. The right design prop will make your rig a pleasure to operate in any condition.



i run pretty well loaded down and those are the numbers... Two loaded coolers full live well, at least six rods,tackle, bucket and cast net, anchor, three batteries and trolling motor, and a minimum of another passenger or two. The 2200 v is a very light hull for its size. I also average a little better than 5 mpg at cruise of with motor turning between 3700 rpm and 4000 rpm. i seldom feel the need to run over 4,000 rpm as i am running at about 34-35 in this range. It is totally on top of the water on plane not plowing. I have the digital guages that show around 7 gph at this cruise. I have about 120 hours and on my trips i cover about 50 miles average. The v4 200 came out right after i bought mine and it looks sweet. I am sure it runs out great too. If there is a deal on the f150 dont count it out though. I am not bragging or inflating it just feels very adequately powered. i have been on a few underpowered rigs and it would not want to own one


----------



## seastrike

Bilge not trying to argue either just reporting from what my old 99 pathy does. I would love to know what the new f200 4 cyl does on that hull. I havent seen that hull tested with that new motor on yamaha performance bulletins yet. they have it on a nauticstic star 22 with numbers very close to what my 2200v gets with the 150. The nautic star though appears to be a heavier boat. For a prop i have a  ported power tech ofx3


----------



## thatbassboy

I agree with you Bildge that it would perform better with the 200hp. It would carry any load and get better mpg for sure. I don't know if that means the 150hp would not do an adequate job though. Everyone has different standards on performance. I'm sure I would be more happy with the 200 but there is a price difference. I am in not hurry to make any decisions though. I am going to run the current engine until the spring. Since it currently has a 150 I should be able to tell If I would want to move up. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

